# Hilfe für emul-linux-x86-xlibs

## Slayer1978

Hi Leute

Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

Was und Wie installiere ich diese Module

emul-linux-x86-xlibs.

entpacken einfach auf dem server oder / wo muß das mit eingebunden werden.

Ich bin noch relativ neu in diesem bereich und fummel mich gerade da ein. :Wink: 

Gruß Slayer

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi willkommen im Forum  :Smile: 

 *Slayer1978 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute
> 
> Hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen.

 

Da hast du im falschem Subforum gepostet. Unter Deutsches Forum (German) lesen wohl mehr Leute mit als in der Dokumentation.

 *Slayer1978 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was und Wie installiere ich diese Module
> 
> emul-linux-x86-xlibs.

 

Was? na du installierst dieses Packet ("Provides precompiled 32bit libraries") und dessen Abhängigkeiten. 

Wie? emerge -va app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

gruss

----------

## Slayer1978

Mom bevor ich vervirrtt bin.

die datei liegt im moment so auf mein Sever /root/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-10.0.tbz2

wenn ich den befehl so ausführe wie du den schreibst 

emerge -va app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs 

kommt diese fehler meldung

-bash: line 38: emerge: command not found

Auf jedenfall wenn ich diese entpacke siehts so aus

/etc

/user

Da sind über all jede menge datein und ordner enthalten.

Wie gesagt bin halt noch nicht so firm in dieser sache.

Gruß Slayer

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Slayer1978 wrote:*   

> wenn ich den befehl so ausführe wie du den schreibst
> 
> emerge -va app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs
> 
> kommt diese fehler meldung
> ...

 

Dann nehme ich mal an, dass du kein Gentoo System hast und dich im Forum verirrt hast.

Emerge ist das command-line Interface zu Portage und Portage ist das Packet-Verwaltungssystem von Gentoo. Ergo wenn das bei dir nicht drauf ist hast du kein Gentoo. 

Wie und ob du dieses Packet unter einem anderem Linux System installieren kannst weiß ich nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

>  *Slayer1978 wrote:*   wenn ich den befehl so ausführe wie du den schreibst
> 
> emerge -va app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs
> 
> kommt diese fehler meldung
> ...

 

Oder er ist nicht root.

Du musst root sein, um per emerge Pakete zu installieren.

Aber für so grundsätzliche Verstehensprobleme würde ich dir raten nochmal das Handbuch durchzulesen.

tobi

----------

## forrestfunk81

Um emerge auszuführen muss man doch nicht root sein. Funktioniert hier auch bei nem User der nicht in der portage-Gruppe ist. Installieren kann der zwar nicht, aber ein command not found gibts auch nicht. 

```
emerge -s foo
```

funktioniert z.B.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Um emerge auszuführen muss man doch nicht root sein. Funktioniert hier auch bei nem User der nicht in der portage-Gruppe ist. Installieren kann der zwar nicht, aber ein command not found gibts auch nicht. 
> 
> ```
> emerge -s foo
> ```
> ...

 

Ups. Stimmt. Früher ging es dann aber nicht, oder?

Tobi

----------

